# CLT40K's Empire Army (using Pike and Shotte figures)



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So I don't have any problem with GW minis. So I'm not making the army in order to "stick it to GW" --- But rather, I really like the English Cival War time period and think the minis are incredibly, cool. I'm still kicking around lists, but it will include 3 morters, 3 cannon, and three units of pikemen supported by A LOT of gunners....

So here's the test figure I finished up tonight....


















And to show a size comparison vs an Empire State Troop…. I don’t really feel like I can put him on a regular 20mm GW base. He stands too tall. But if I use a flat metal base then I think I’ll have him at a correct size. Also, I'll have them all on magnetized movement trays, so this will actually save a step.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to see some non GW minis pop up. I am looking forward to seeing more of the P&K range as you build up the army.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

The minis are really well detailed... but I think GW does the faces a lot better. Also, the gunners are a bit of a pain to put together because the gun and supporting hand dosen't line up that nice... Though I'm sure it's just like any model... once you hit that critical mass it doesn't bother you.... My first couple of Rhinos were difficult... but now that I've done 15+ they're a piece of cake... but I'll have a lot of opporutnity to practice... the other nice thing is that most models are only 3 pieces and there is very little in the way of mold lines... However, there seem to be a lot on the shoulders... which is a beast to trim... but no worries... 

So Monday I put my order in with Warlord games to pretty much finish the buying for this army... Now it's just the building...

At the end of the day I'll have the following:
3 Saker Cannons
3 Mortars
3 sitting marksmen models (I'm thinking Engineer with Hochland Rifle)
1 Prince Rupert (mounted - General of the Empire)
3 Clerics (either to use as Wizards or as Preachers)
24 Cavalry (I'm thinking 12 with sabres - for heavy cav and 12 with Pistols)
100 Pikemen
130 Handgunners
Lots of command figures...

Also, I've ordered enough metal bases, magnetic sheets with sticky backing, and GW movement trays to complete it out....

This is actually the first army I've ever bought all at once... (Though my Guard was pretty close....) Total cost invested in the army is right around $450 USD.... So just to make myself feel better, if I went to GWs site and if I were to buy straight from them, my total coust would be around $900 USD.... so that's a nice turn.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like it. The whole concept is pretty cool. If I had endless time and cash, I would be in for some ECW gaming, so seeing that mini is pretty cool. I like pikemen, too. How does that fit into the Empire? Even though I am building an Empire army currently, I can't recall seeing pike as an option. Still cool, though! If there were some pikers that were a little closer to the current Empire look, I'd add some in a second.

Can't wait to see more.

KT


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice to see some non GW minis pop up. I am looking forward to seeing more of the P&K range as you build up the army.


I second this statement.

But looking nice and will be watching this post


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree that it is quite nice to see non GW minis in a log and they are quite nice looking. I have to ask however: do you use Army Painter?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup... I'm a huge fan of Army Painter... It's really just a time saver though... I think with washes you can get a good effect too... but it just takes a little more time. In the pics above, the regular GW empire state troop was done without AP and the ECW pikeman was done with AP... Seeing as I'll have about 200 minis on the table for a 2250 game, I think the AP will work splendedly.

@Kjell - I don't think they would work well to integrate into a GW army... The difference in scale is a little too different for them to not stand out. The Pikes will stand in for spears though - and shouldn't cause too much confusion. I plan to use the highland clansmen to stand in for either Sword and Shield guys or for Greatswords... really whatever takes my fancy - and they'll be different enough to not cause too much issues with my opponent.

Got an update today - My order has shipped, so in a few days I'll be in full on building mode... I put together about 20 pikemen last night while watching NOVA...


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I just like pikemen. I wish I had picked up some of the DOW models back in the day when they were laying around, but I wasn't into Fantasy at all. Now they run about ounce per ounce with gold... I am trying to pick up some Teutogen Guard to stand in as Great Swords and really give the army a Middenland feel, but I am having the same problem. Just too dang spendy.

I love tracking orders. Its like Christmas over and over all year!


----------



## fish (Jan 12, 2011)

Ooh, definitely like the "Real" pikemen better.

I've considered Army Painter for my Skaven, given the volume of them and the amount of Devlan Mud I've been going through.. Is it brush suitable or is it purely a dip? Is it matte in finish or am I basically just as well off getting wood stain? 

That's been the appeal of the GW washes.. the water clean up.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I use a brush to apply and then wick away the excess... 

The finish is REALLY glossy, but cleans up nice with matte spray varnish.

I like the GW washes a lot... the AP dip is really just a shortcut to not washing or drybrushing... I might go back over and highlight once the matte is on... In my Imperial project log, my most recent squad of assault marines got some of that treatment... but in the figure above I didn't do anything special after it was done... For my skaven, I think I'm going to do the eyes before I use the dip and then go back and highlight a bit so I can get some glowing... I'll post a pic on that log when I'm done..


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's the first of the cav done... I think I'm going to go with the same color (vallejo desert yellow) for everybody like I did on this guy. The army paiter dip makes the one above look just a little green...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Get the MinWax water based floor wax.



















You can thin it down with water and its much like Army Painter and you use it the same way. You can use the oil based one but you have to be careful if you do.

I see a couple mold lines but otherwise looking really nice.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So here’s a follow up from my post yesterday…. The rest of the bunch is now finished… I was feeling a little meh about them before I put down the basing… The looked OK, but nothing special. With the base material on, I feel a whole lot better about them.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Lookin' good. So you have your pistoliers done, what's next?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Kjell, thanks for the encouragement... Musketeers or maybe some Skaven next. I've got to stop trying to do blocks of 10 at a go. It always turns out to be more tedious than fun. I think 5 is the magic number for me. That's enough to knock out in an evening and not get bored with all the repetition you get by doing a production line


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I think I need to do the same. I just painted 16 high Elf warriors and it took me weeks because I could never get motivated enough to spend more than an hour at a time. So it didn't seem like I was making any progress at all. They are almost done (bases and flocking, attach shields, matte spray), and I will be going the 5-at-a-time route from here on out.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

First of the musketeers done...


----------



## fish (Jan 12, 2011)

Wait.. there are more than 3..


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I'll need around 60 for my 2250 list... 

Actually, some of the guys at the store are thinking about doing some Mordheim.. if so, the I'll totally run the 3 musketeers...


----------

